# Einfügen von Spielen in Uplay um sie nicht runterladen zu müssen



## DerDressing (6. April 2014)

*Einfügen von Spielen in Uplay um sie nicht runterladen zu müssen*

Ich habe mir erst einen neue Festplatte besorgt und mir vorher von der alten alles auch eine externe Festplatte gezogen, 
bei Steam und Origin ging es mit alles Spielen super nur bei Uplay, das ich habe um Assasins Creed Black Flag zu spielen geht es nicht.
Ich habe Uplay neu runtergeladen und den Assasins Creed Ordner in das Spielverzeichnis gezogen, nach langer Wartezeit wollte Uplay das spiel von vorne runterladen.
Ich habe auch erst den Download angefangen und dann gestoppt um die runtergeladene Datei mit meiner fertigen gespeicherten Datei zu ersetzen. Das bleib auch erfolglos.

nun ist meine Frage : Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit die fertige Spieldatei in Uplay einzufügen, oder ist sie komplett nutzlos und ich darf das Spiel 4 Stunden lang runterladen ?


----------

